# Introducing New Piranhas



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

I have 4 2-2.5 inch pirahans. Could I introduce 2 more of the same size in the tank?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutly! 
a great trick to doing this with minimal stress is feed the inhabitants of the tank a few hours before introducing the new piranhas. then when you introduce them, shut off the lights to calm the tank. its a great way to get new piranhas in with old. ive done it several times with all different size piranha with no fatalities.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The method that Central mentioned usually works just fine but if you are really concerned you can take out all the fish, rearrange the tank decor if you have decor, then introduce all fish, new and old, at once. Turn off the lights, let some time pass and do a light feeding. Usually this is only done if taking out the inhabitant p's won't incur overt stress and if you have reason to worry the new p's will be in danger.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

are the a shoaling species first? you didn't specify the species


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^good point lol
i just assumed he had reds


----------



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, Their Red


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol no worries. then the advice stands that was given.

did you attempt it yet or is this something you might do down the road?


----------



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

I will be attempting this within a couple of days. MY biggest P is bullying the rest to I wanna add a couple to lessen the agression. Hopefully this theory will work.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

in theory yes it should. thats a reason why i NEVER recommend people keep 2 piranha together unless they are an established mating pair. one will always bully the other (with exception)
you should see an emidiate result with calming down. the more the merrier with reds


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I reccomend keeping rubbermaid conainers for the bullies ive had to isolate them and seperate them out! Keep A eye they will attempt to beat up not eat you shoud see the difference!Look for the aggressor!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ you know ive always wanted to do that but never seemed to have the room. i know you can buy giant rubbermaids at home debot for next to nothing and with a simple in-tank filter and heater have a habital quarentine tank for any fish. seems like a much more logical method then purachasing a whole new tank and stand, ect ect


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ you know ive always wanted to do that but never seemed to have the room. i know you can buy giant rubbermaids at home debot for next to nothing and with a simple in-tank filter and heater have a habital quarentine tank for any fish. seems like a much more logical method then purachasing a whole new tank and stand, ect ect


Ive done this with no more then airraters!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh wow....crap i gotta lot to learn then. yeah i guess now that you mention it all the container tanks at my local fish store (feeder tanks) are rubbermaids with nothing more then airation. i suppose frequent water changes will do the trick. 
hmmmm...then thats an even cheaper method then i thought


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh wow....crap i gotta lot to learn then. yeah i guess now that you mention it all the container tanks at my local fish store (feeder tanks) are rubbermaids with nothing more then airation. i suppose frequent water changes will do the trick.
> hmmmm...then thats an even cheaper method then i thought


Yes ive also had a bully in one with another and this method allowed me to find the bully ive had this happen upon adding new tank mates!!Its the cheapest plus allows you to monitor easy to isolate!He would have killed all my fish!I used aquarium water so cleanings werent necessary!I started off removeing the three that were fighting then seperated until resolved!I had one debo so I was able to reintro fish and iliminate debo!







Good luck!! my shoal has allowed the newbs!Sounds like a similar scenario here!!!Illiminate debo!!


----------



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

rusty13 said:


> I reccomend keeping rubbermaid conainers for the bullies ive had to isolate them and seperate them out! Keep A eye they will attempt to beat up not eat you shoud see the difference!Look for the aggressor!


Yeah, Imma give this ago. One of the four Is badly beating. He jus had half his tail bitin off completely and jus the other a chunk of meat was missing. I was shocked because i didnt know how mean these guys were at such small sizes.

Btw, How long could six 2-3 inch live happily in a 55 gal? I plan on upgrading in the future


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

DumbAssDerek said:


> I reccomend keeping rubbermaid conainers for the bullies ive had to isolate them and seperate them out! Keep A eye they will attempt to beat up not eat you shoud see the difference!Look for the aggressor!


Yeah, Imma give this ago. One of the four Is badly beating. He jus had half his tail bitin off completely and jus the other a chunk of meat was missing. I was shocked because i didnt know how mean these guys were at such small sizes.

Btw, How long could six 2-3 inch live happily in a 55 gal? I plan on upgrading in the future
[/quote]

I would recommend tryin to go up to at lest a 75 gallon ASAP.I had 5 in a 75 for 2 or 3 years.Also try to drop your temp to 72 Piranhas are meaner in warmer water! Mine were about 6 inches when I had to transfer to my 155 gallon.Fin nippin is normal watch to see if its worse,aggressors tend to take body shots to try to kill others. Sounds like you could be over crowded! Also I dont normally recommend aquarium salt but if they have been fighting and have severe wounds I use it.It destresses the fish and clinges to wounds to help heal them faster!GOOD LUCK!!


----------

